# Potential Purchase, Need Help Identifying



## Stump Fabrication (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey guys, im new here. I have a pretty nice 10-f th54 that I recently restored, and LOVE it. 

However, I stumbled across this thing and can pick it up for a song...im just not sure what exactly it is. 

I "think" its a 12", but not sure. The compound slide is why I think its a 12". Its different from my 10f, and I thought I read somewhere that the 12" compound looks like the one in my picture. It also looks like there might be a milling attachment on the bottom shelf, fingers crossed anyway. 

It has no motor and a couple other issues, but for the price, with the legs and all, I think I should get it. Wish it had a QCBG, but oh well. 

Anyone have any input, based on just this picture? The owner has no clue, and its an hour and a half away. Gonna go check it out on Sunday. 

Thanks!


----------



## schor (Aug 14, 2015)

Looks like a th54 to me.


----------



## Stump Fabrication (Aug 14, 2015)

So 10"?


----------



## schor (Aug 14, 2015)

yes 10"


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 14, 2015)

Definitely a 10F.  The 12" doesn't have the FWD-OFF-REV gearbox on the left end of the lead screw but has a three-position Tumbler that would be visible at the front left end of the headstock.  Also, on a 12" the belt tension arm and ball are on the left side of the spindle belt and the arm points forward more than up.  And it isn't a 9" as it doesn't have either of two types of vertical countershaft assemblies.

The small handwheel visible on something in the box on the bottom shelf could be attached to a milling attachment.  But it could also be the mica undercutter for electric motor/generator armature rework.  There appears to be another 2-step pulley for the countershaft.  But there is no way to tell from the photo if it is a good spare or a warped one that was replaced but not discarded.  The small blue motor is about the right size to fit the mica undercutter but doesn't look like any original ones that I have seen.


----------



## mike837go (Aug 14, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> ...snip...  The small blue motor is about the right size to fit the mica undercutter but doesn't look like any original ones that I have seen.



One of us needs to put on their glasses. The little blue object in the wooden box looks like a wall mount electrical box with a piece of 14/2 romex to me.

If it can be had for cheap and you're in the mood for a project, go for it!


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 14, 2015)

Well, it could be one of the blue plastic wall boxes.  I don't like them and have never used them and it had just occurred to me that there was about one chance in ten that the handwheel could be on an undercutter.  So I was already thinking about small motors when I looked at the blue widget.


----------



## mike837go (Aug 14, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> Well, it could be one of the blue plastic wall boxes.  I don't like them and have never used them and it had just occurred to me that there was about one chance in ten that the handwheel could be on an undercutter.  So I was already thinking about small motors when I looked at the blue widget.



I have used those PITA boxes, which is why my mind went to that.

Ah, perceptions and preconceptions...

I still say its gotta be priced as a project.


----------



## Stump Fabrication (Aug 14, 2015)

I think $200, even without the motor would be a bargain, wouldnt you say? If it has a milling attachment, that alone would pay for the lathe. Thanks for all the info guys, I think im going to jump on it.


----------



## mike837go (Aug 14, 2015)

It's almost a steal at $200.  You've got that in scrap value. And you get keep the bench.

Enjoy making it useful again!


----------



## Stump Fabrication (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes indeed! Im trying not to get too excited about it since deals like this never quite pan out for me.

Heres a picture of my recently acquired and restored 10f. Just because im proud of it. A before and after.


----------



## mike837go (Aug 14, 2015)

That's the same lathe?

<<spent 2 minutes comparing photos>>

Yes it is!


----------



## Stump Fabrication (Aug 14, 2015)

Lol...yep. About 3 weeks of cleaning and painting in the evening. It replaced a little Chinese 7x12 that I had for years....man what a difference. Who knew you could cut more than .020" per pass?


----------



## mike837go (Aug 14, 2015)

Stump Fabrication said:


> ...snip...Who knew you could cut more than .020" per pass?



I still don't. I'm new to this precision stuff.

Up until last month, .020" was just for setting ignition points. And not too much of that anymore...

Taking things apart, cleaning, replacing the worn bits, painting and reassembling an effectively new piece of equipment? That something I've done. And understand the real work involved.

Nice job on your 'old' 10f. Hope the 'new' one winds up just as nice.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 14, 2015)

The stand looks like the atlas stand if si it alone is worth the $200.


----------



## Stump Fabrication (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks Mike, and I understand. Im also new to machining, but having a blast. I weld/fabricate for a living. 

kd, as far as I can tell it is indeed the orginal legs. Something my personal lathe did not have.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 15, 2015)

I would agree that the original stand alone is worth $200.


----------



## Stump Fabrication (Aug 15, 2015)

Well it was too good to be true. Called the old man to get his address and he tells me his son decided he wanted it, so he came and picked it up. That sucks. Oh well....


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 15, 2015)

Too bad.  Better luck next time.


----------



## rafe (Nov 5, 2015)

smart son!


----------

